# Latest word from Kirby Smart....



## BlackSmoke (Jan 6, 2010)

He definitely isn't shooting anything down.....Hasn't really left the door open much either though


News and notes, updated with latest word from Kirby Smart
10:59 am January 6, 2010, by Tim Tucker

(UPDATED 11:55 A.M.)

A few quick notes this morning:

– So it has been a pretty good five weeks or so for UGA sports fans -– wins over Georgia Tech in football, men’s basketball and women’s basketball, and a bowl blowout of  Texas A&M.

– The enduring sounds of rivalry: the “Just Like Football” chant late in Georgia’s basketball victory over Tech last night and the “I Run This State” play-on-words from the football victory.

– OK, here’s the latest word from Kirby Smart.  Reporting from Newport Beach, Calif., where Alabama is preparing for tomorrow night’s BCS national-title game, ESPN’s Chris Low says Smart didn’t completely shut the door on the UGA defensive-coordinator job Tuesday. Low quotes Smart, Alabama’s DC and a former Georgia player:

“I haven’t really talked to Mark [Richt]  much. To say I said ‘no’ to Mark … he’s not offered me anything. So that’s not really accurate. To be honest, with this game coming up, I haven’t even thought about it.

“. . . You don’t ever know what’s going to happen, but I’m certainly excited about the opportunity to be back at Alabama. We’ve got a lot of good players coming back.”

Feel free to parse those words below.

– Assuming there must be a  reason –- other than the decisions by Bud Foster and John Chavis to stay put -– that the UGA defensive-coordinator search is taking so long, the best guess is that it’s because Mark Richt is interested in someone still occupied by an important game. That could, of course, be the UGA alums occupied as defensive coordinators  in the BCS national-title game, or it could be an NFL assistant in the playoffs. Which brings us to Todd Grantham, the Dallas Cowboys’ defensive-line coach who has been on Richt’s radar for weeks and seemed to move up on the rumor mill yesterday.  FYI,  Grantham’s resume in brief: an assistant at Virginia Tech and Michigan State in the 1990s and with four NFL teams (Colts, Texans, Browns and Cowboys) since 1999. His only stint as a defensive coordinator was with the Browns from 2005-07.–  A couple of items from the transactions list if you missed ‘em: The University of Louisville hired former UGA football assistant coach Jon Fabris as its defensive-line coach. Fabris was one of three defensive coaches fired by UGA on Dec. 2.  He  joins the staff of new Louisville coach Charlie Strong, the former Florida defensive coordinator. . . . And the Utah Jazz signed former Bulldog Sundiata Gaines to a 10-day contract, pending a physical. Gaines has been playing for the Idaho Stampede of the NBA Developmental League.

– Georgia’s women’s basketball team has a chance to make some history Thursday night. A win over Kentucky at Stegeman Coliseum would give the Lady Dogs a 15-0 record, which would be the best start in the esteemed program’s history.

– Reshad Jones said Tuesday that he hears he’s one of the top five safeties in the 2010 NFL draft and that he hopes to be in the top two by draft day. The top one, of course, is Tennessee junior Eric Berry.

– Jones is the 17th UGA underclassman to enter the NFL draft since 2001. Waiting on word from the prospective 18th, junior linebacker Rennie Curran. . . .


----------



## kevina (Jan 6, 2010)

I think Smart is UGA bound shortly after the Bowl game. JMO!

RTR!!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 6, 2010)

Me too KA!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 6, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> – Jones is the 17th UGA underclassman to enter the NFL draft since 2001. Waiting on word from the prospective 18th, junior linebacker Rennie Curran. . . .



That right there is what has kept the Dawgs from winning a National Title in the CMR years.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 6, 2010)

kevina said:


> I think Smart is UGA bound shortly after the Bowl game.
> 
> RTR!!!



It wouldn't suprise me..  I still say it would be no major loss.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 6, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> That right there is what has kept the Dawgs from winning a National Title in the CMR years.



Because no juniors have ever left any other teams.....


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 6, 2010)

I was hoping after Monday night, we'd name Bumpas the new DC.  Still holding out hope for Smart now.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 6, 2010)

kevina said:


> I think Smart is UGA bound shortly after the Bowl game. JMO!
> 
> RTR!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's Buck Belue's thoughts on the situation.....

Richt's Best-Case Scenario
Buck Belue

Coach Richt is prepared to make a bold play for Kirby Smart. That's what I'm thinking. Once the national title game ends, the process will unfold quickly. Pretty sure Mark won't be using the PowerPoint system, but he's ready to roll. Best I can tell, the presentation is a 3-Step Plan called "Get Kirby". Trust me on this.

The 3-steps? Georgia offers Kirby: 1- multi-year contract worth big-money & the Assistant Head Coach title, 2- control of the defense, and 3- input into the other defensive position hires.

Right now, Alabama is paying Coach Smart $369,000 and that ranks him 5th among SEC DCs. Insiders are saying that Saban has a big raise sitting on Kirby's desk, when the Tide returns to Tuscaloosa from LA. Saban wants to keep him obviously. Georgia is prepared to match that offer and perhaps present a bigger package to get him back home. I'd say 3-years, $1.5M is probably a starting point.

And I'm thrilled to hear Georgia/Damon Evans/Coach Richt have put a package together that is competitive out on the open market. Call it what you want...but in 2010, you've got to secure the top assistants, with multi-year contracts. Georgia is offering top dollar. And it's money well-spent. Georgia already had everything else in place; oustanding head coach in place long-term, great facilities, wonderful campus, tradition and support. Now we're prepared to pay the key assistant coaches. It's a shame Erk's not still around to cash in!

To be successful, Coach Smart is going to need some quality help. And that costs money too. Saints DL Coach Travis Jones is a great fit. Coach Jones is a Georgia man, who spent 7-8 years playing, graduating and coaching with the Bulldog program. He worked with Kirby on Saban's staff at LSU & with the Dolphins. Travis is working under the much-respected Gregg Williams in New Orleans this season. He would be a tremendously effective recruiter, along with Bryan McClendon and Bobo. And yes, Jones gets a multi-year deal to come home too.

Smart & Jones are the best-case. Go get in front of these Georgia men, show them some love, and bring them back home to coach the Bulldogs defense. This makes sense. Anything less is settling for less.

Good luck, Mark. Counting on you. Make it happen.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 6, 2010)

Getting Kirby would be awsome but I just don't want to get my hopes up.  I'll be very pleasantly surprised if it happens.  If it doesn't, I won't be too let down and I won't be mad at Kirby.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 6, 2010)

Any way you look at this we are gonna have to break the bank.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 6, 2010)

My opinion is that he will be in Athens next week. I am just appreciative of what he has done in Tuscaloosa and has remained for the NCG as to not disrupt the team. Speaks volumes about his character.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 6, 2010)

It's almost laughable to me that Belue states "in 2010, you have to secure the top assistants with multi-year contracts" but yet our offensive co. is fricking Mike Booboo.  

It won't do a ton of good to have the highest paid DC in the country if your OC is leaving him on your side of the 50 all the time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 6, 2010)

Why do you Bama boys feel that he's leaving?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why do you Bama boys feel that he's leaving?



I think he may want to break free from under Saban's wing and see if he can produce a Defense on his own..


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 6, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I think he may want to break free from under Saban's wing and see if he can produce a Defense on his own..



Gotcha.  Just curious.  Wondered if yall were hearing stuff.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Gotcha.  Just curious.  Wondered if yall were hearing stuff.



Not yet..  I believe Kirby wants to stay hush until after the game..  Kudos to him  if thats the case.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 6, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> It's almost laughable to me that Belue states "in 2010, you have to secure the top assistants with multi-year contracts" but yet our offensive co. is fricking Mike Booboo.
> 
> It won't do a ton of good to have the highest paid DC in the country if your OC is leaving him on your side of the 50 all the time.



We have a winner..


----------



## Buck (Jan 6, 2010)

Gotta start somewhere so it may as well be the defensive side of the ball in 2010...


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2010)

fairhope said:


> My opinion is that he will be in Athens next week. I am just appreciative of what he has done in Tuscaloosa and has remained for the NCG as to not disrupt the team. Speaks volumes about his character.



I can guarantee you two things.  One, he badly wants Alabama to shut out Texas.  Two, he is a great guy and his appreciation for Saban giving him a shot would never allow him to be a distraction at this time.

As for whether he stays or comes to UGA, I have no guarantee.


----------



## kevina (Jan 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why do you Bama boys feel that he's leaving?



I have a gut feeling he is leaving and headed home to UGA. I thinks he knows if his "D" performs well at UGA, but the Team as a whole under CMR does not over the next 3 years, Smart will be the next HC in Athens.JMO!


----------



## dwills (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm afraid that he may be using this opportunity to get a huge pay raise like the other guys. Who wouldn't show some interest, just to get a couple hundred thousand dollar pay raise? I can see us having to offer him the $600,000 a year like we did with Chavis and honestly, UGA has the money. But I don't foresee travis jones coming back to uga just to be a position coach, DC maybe, but not position coach. He already owns that title at the NFL level.


----------



## chadair (Jan 6, 2010)

I to believe that Smart is headed to Athens. Other then a NFL guy, what other reason could there be that UGA has not made an anouncement?

Every other team in college football have hired who they need for next year.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 6, 2010)

Smart and Muschamp are both coming back to be co-DC's... Didn't see that one coming did ya?


----------



## dwills (Jan 6, 2010)

chadair said:


> I to believe that Smart is headed to Athens. Other then a NFL guy, what other reason could there be that UGA has not made an anouncement?
> 
> Every other team in college football have hired who they need for next year.



Well it's pretty much down to either a NFL guy or smart, so I'm not surprised to see it go on this long. I expect the decision to be announced monday at the latest...


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2010)

Where is Mrs Smart from? Grandparents? That may give us a clue about where his heart may be.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 6, 2010)

Some reports that Dallas's D line coach is the new DC........

Who knows???? 

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=td-newflash010510&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it is definitely down to those 2 candidates. I personally don't have a lot of hope for Smart, although I do think it's possible. Just not holding my breath. Grantham would be my guess....


----------



## dwills (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm just so sick of the "bend but dont break" defensive scheme and that is exactly what grantham will bring to us according to everything ive read about him...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I don't know the 1st thing about him to be honest. Gonna have to do some research. But I do agree that former NFL coaches do seem to pull good talent. They know what the pros are looking for and can coach these kids up. We should know in a week's time....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 6, 2010)

dwills said:


> I'm just so sick of the "bend but dont break" defensive scheme and that is exactly what grantham will bring to us according to everything ive read about him...



i'm so sick of the waiting.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 6, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm so sick of the waiting.



Amen brother!

That's the number 1 thing that gives me any hope at all about Smart. To be honest, I agree with a lot of folks that waiting this long and then signing a guy like Grantham is not very ideal....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 6, 2010)

Another point to ponder....


Rennie hasn't declared for the draft yet. He has already stated that the 8th is his cut-off date, since classes will begin then. I think it's odd that he hasn't declared. I think with his family in consideration, leaving UGA is his best option. Is it possible that CMR has given him some news to make him stay? Regardless, we should have some kind of insight from Rennie by tomorrow at the latest. I just wonder if CMR told him to hang on and see if Smart is in fact coming to Athens....


On the contrary, same could be said with Grantham. He would obviously be able to polish Rennie's skills to be more valuable in the draft. But like he said....he's not getting any taller.

Just some food for thought


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 6, 2010)

And another interesting thing about this....

Smart obviously wants to be a HC sometime soon. In that case, both places look good for his future. Saban is known to fly the coop after a few years (not insinuating anything Bama boys) and CMR has said before that he would like to do world wide mission trips. Do you think CMR would hang it up in the next 5 years? Do you think Saban will stick around Tusckerloosa for 5 more years? Could be an interesting piece to the puzzle. Possibly offering Smart a HC in waiting position?

Im not a fan of the HCiW title, but who's to say that UGA wouldn't offer it. Also, if Fisher doesn't pan out in Tallahassee, would FSU pony up to bring CMR back to Florida in a few years? Believe me, if Smart is even considering this move, he has asked himself these questions.....


----------



## dwills (Jan 6, 2010)

I would think that if we were going to try to offer the HCiW title to anyone, and we knew that CMR would be leaving in 5 years or so, it would be muschamp. Remember, Smart is relatively unproven being that nobody really knows who runs their defense. Nobody really has any idea what kind of coach he is. I think it would be extremely risky to offer him that position.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 6, 2010)

dwills said:


> I would think that if we were going to try to offer the HCiW title to anyone, and we knew that CMR would be leaving in 5 years or so, it would be muschamp. Remember, Smart is relatively unproven being that nobody really knows who runs their defense. Nobody really has any idea what kind of coach he is. I think it would be extremely risky to offer him that position.



yep.


----------



## bigtall (Jan 7, 2010)

I knew Muschamp when he coached at West Georgia. I like Kirby, and the idea of him being DC, but if we (UGA) want a grand slam, it would be bringing Dirty Will back to UGA. I know that he is the HCiW at Texas, but what coach wouldn't love coming home to their alma mater, in the SEC, and producing a winner from scratch?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

bigtall said:


> I knew Muschamp when he coached at West Georgia. I like Kirby, and the idea of him being DC, but if we (UGA) want a grand slam, it would be bringing Dirty Will back to UGA. I know that he is the HCiW at Texas, but what coach wouldn't love coming home to their alma mater, in the SEC, and producing a winner from scratch?



A coach that already makes nearly $1,000,000 a year and is sitting fat and ready to take over one of the best programs in the nation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> A coach that already makes nearly $1,000,000 a year and is sitting fat and ready to take over one of the best programs in the nation.



yep. the thought of coming back to the school you played at is great in theory.  if you do well, you are a king.  if you don't live up to the expectations and are fired, that's a major blemish.  

we have no clue how long richt intends to coach, so if muschamp came to uga, he would be playing the role of dc, for a longer period then he would at texas....and making less money.  i personally hate the coach in waiting idea.  when things start going south, just a little, people will start calling for the hciw to take over.  at that point, things get ugly and nobody knows who is charge.  i like having a head coach and a head coach only.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2010)

dwills said:


> I'm just so sick of the "bend but dont break" defensive scheme and that is exactly what grantham will bring to us according to everything ive read about him...



although i understand your concern, i wouldn't be overly worried about they style used in the nfl, compared to how he might run a college d.  one style (which will depend on what kind of players you have), might work in one league, but not the other.  i think of coaches who have gone from college to the nfl, or from the nfl to college.  there have been quite a few coaches who had success at one level and none at the other.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been a bit bored on this topic for a awhile now...but some of you touched on a good point.
Coming home to "Coach your Alma Mater" just ain't what it used to be...
I would feel bad for Smart if he did return to UGA...look at how you guys respond to Bobo...and you'd do the same to Smart if things didn't pan out with him...UGA's D is a 2 year rebuild...ya'll that patient?


----------



## bucwheat (Jan 7, 2010)

Kirby Smart on his role at UA: 'I'm looking forward to it next year' 
By Gentry Estes, Mobile Press-Register 
January 03, 2010, 12:46PM

Kirby Smart works at Alabama's practice in Costa Mesa (Photo by Bill Starling/Press-Register)Alabama defensive coordinator Kirby Smart met with the media this morning as part of the buildup to the BCS national title game. That, in itself, was special, since Nick Saban typically does not allow assistant coaches to be interviewed. Smart had not spoken publicly since August.

The 34-year-old Smart was engaging, funny and poised in front of the mass of cameras and tape recorders, talking about his friendship with Texas coordinator Will Muschamp, his relationship with Saban, Alabama's touted defense and the experience of winning the Broyles Award as the nation's top assistant (Smart said he was "extremely" surprised about that one).

But the elephant in the room dealt with Smart's coaching future, and specifically his alma mater. Smart's name has popped up early and often for the defensive coordinator position at Georgia, which has remained vacant for more than a month,

Smart, to this point, is thought to have shrugged off initial interest from the Bulldogs, who are expected to continue to make a push for his services. 

While not asked directly about UGA, Smart indicated this morning that he does indeed plan to be back at Alabama in 2010.

"It's been great," Smart said. "It's been great having these players and doing this, and I'm looking forward to it next year. I mean, we've got a lot of good players coming back. We're losing a lot of good ones too, but it's something that's special to be around, because these guys bought in and they went through some hard times. And now they're reaping the benefits, which they deserve."

In an interesting question, Smart was also asked about a former boss -- FSU's long-time defensive coordinator Mickey Andrews -- and his own potential aspirations to possibly be a head coach.

"To be honest with you, I don't ever think about it or worry about that," Smart said. "I think Mickey Andrews had a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a career. He's a father figure to me. I worked for him for two years, and if I ended up coaching at Alabama for the next 30 years or however long he was at Florida State, I'd think my career was a pretty big success. No, I don't get concerned with it. 

"My lifelong goal was to ultimately be a defensive coordinator, and if I ever got a chance at a head job, that would be great. But that's not something that I'm going to draw my career and say I was a failure, I didn't get to be a head coach or whatever. I'd be completely content with that. If a better opportunity presents itself, then obviously that's something down the road. But young as I am, I'm happy to be where I'm at and happy to be at the University of Alabama."


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

You never know.....



News and notes, with Smart and Grantham updates
10:59 am January 6, 2010, by Tim Tucker

(UPDATED 11:55 A.M. and 6:30 P.M.)

A few quick notes:

– So it has been a pretty good five weeks or so for UGA sports fans -– wins over Georgia Tech in football, men’s basketball and women’s basketball, and a bowl blowout of  Texas A&M.

– The enduring sounds of rivalry: the “Just Like Football” chant late in Georgia’s basketball victory over Tech last night and the “I Run This State” play-on-words from the football victory.

– OK, here’s the latest word from Kirby Smart.  Reporting from Newport Beach, Calif., where Alabama is preparing for tomorrow night’s BCS national-title game, ESPN’s Chris Low says Smart didn’t completely shut the door on the UGA defensive-coordinator job Tuesday. Here’s what Smart, Alabama’s DC and a former Georgia player, said at a BCS media session:

“I haven’t really talked to Mark [Richt]  much. To say I said ‘no’ to Mark … he’s not offered me anything. So that’s not really accurate. To be honest, with this game coming up, I haven’t even thought about it.

“. . . You don’t ever know what’s going to happen, but I’m certainly excited about the opportunity to be back at Alabama. We’ve got a lot of good players coming back.”


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 7, 2010)

Kirby's comments tell me two things:

1. That he is interested in at least hearing what CMR has to offer
2. Waiting for Bama to sweetin his deal


----------



## bucwheat (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> You never know.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i know. sad they wait until the last minute.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Kirby's comments tell me two things:
> 
> 1. That he is interested in at least hearing what CMR has to offer
> 2. Waiting for Bama to sweetin his deal



probably correct on both accounts.  he hasn't shown his cards and is keyed in on the game tonight.  i think regardless, that ks would get a raise from bama.  i still don't know how interested cmr is in getting kirby.  like the article says, he really hasn't talked much with richt and certainly hasn't been offered.  that is either true, or he's just playing the game and not trying to make any distractions leading up to the nc game tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> probably correct on both accounts.  he hasn't shown his cards and is keyed in on the game tonight.  i think regardless, that ks would get a raise from bama.  i still don't know how interested cmr is in getting kirby.  like the article says, he really hasn't talked much with richt and certainly hasn't been offered.  that is either true, or he's just playing the game and not trying to make any distractions leading up to the nc game tonight.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 7, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Any way you look at this we are gonna have to break the bank.




Cost be danged!!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> And another interesting thing about this....
> 
> Smart obviously wants to be a HC sometime soon. In that case, both places look good for his future. Saban is known to fly the coop after a few years (not insinuating anything Bama boys) and CMR has said before that he would like to do world wide mission trips. Do you think CMR would hang it up in the next 5 years? Do you think Saban will stick around Tusckerloosa for 5 more years? Could be an interesting piece to the puzzle. Possibly offering Smart a HC in waiting position?
> 
> Im not a fan of the HCiW title, but who's to say that UGA wouldn't offer it. Also, if Fisher doesn't pan out in Tallahassee, would FSU pony up to bring CMR back to Florida in a few years? Believe me, if Smart is even considering this move, he has asked himself these questions.....



Holy overthinking it Batman!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Holy overthinking it Batman!!!!



 Sorry man.....I was bored


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 7, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I've been a bit bored on this topic for a awhile now...but some of you touched on a good point.
> Coming home to "Coach your Alma Mater" just ain't what it used to be...
> I would feel bad for Smart if he did return to UGA...look at how you guys respond to Bobo...and you'd do the same to Smart if things didn't pan out with him...UGA's D is a 2 year rebuild...ya'll that patient?



Two years?  Of course.  Nobody is gonna totally turn it around in a year.  I do notice that you aren't laughing near as loudly about this as you once were.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

*click*
Kirby Smart rumored to interview for the Texas Tech HC position 
that is all......
*click*


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't see Smart getting that job over McNeil or Tubbs, but who knows


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 7, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Two years?  Of course.  Nobody is gonna totally turn it around in a year.  I do notice that you aren't laughing near as loudly about this as you once were.


Never did _laugh _about this, but for you I'll reiterate my position...
1) Smart to UGA as DC is not a good career move IF he wants to be a head Coach soon,...reference his remarks about M. Andrews at FSU,...if he desires to be a DC like Andrews, then the highest bidder will win (UA won't pay 1 mil + for a DC)
2) If he stays at BAMA under arguably the BEST HC currently in the College ranks, he'll have an Opportunity to HC elsewhere earlier than if he leaves to DC anywhere else.
Smart will leave BAMA eventually,...and BAMA will be just fine.
Not a knock on your beloved UGA, but given current circumstances, a move to UGA as a DC is lateral at best _IF_ Smart wants a HC position...that is as clear as I can state it....guess we'll all know tomorrow


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> *click*
> Kirby Smart rumored to interview for the Texas Tech HC position
> that is all......
> *click*



That would be an odd move...given TT's propensity for offensive minded football


...but who knows


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> *click*
> Kirby Smart rumored to interview for the Texas Tech HC position
> that is all......
> *click*



where are you hearing that?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

I've heard it 3 times today now Rex. Haven't seen anything to confirm it though. I also think it would be odd given TT's high flying, offensive style of football.

BUT, if they could bring in Smart and his defensive mindset, and pair him with a great OC.......it might be scary


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I've heard it 3 times today now Rex. Haven't seen anything to confirm it though. I also think it would be odd given TT's high flying, offensive style of football.
> 
> BUT, if they could bring in Smart and his defensive mindset, and pair him with a great OC.......it might be scary



smart isn't ready to be an hc yet.  i am a little surprised they would interview him, but even more surprised that it would get leaked, the day of the nc game.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> smart isn't ready to be an hc yet.  i am a little surprised they would interview him, but even more surprised that it would get leaked, the day of the nc game.



Yea me too. Thats what I thought the first time I heard it. Seems odd to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> where are you hearing that?



it's on the internet. It must be true!
http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/colleges/post/_/id/4666065/sources-tech-to-interview-bama-assistant


----------



## kevina (Jan 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> *click*
> Kirby Smart rumored to interview for the Texas Tech HC position
> that is all......
> *click*



Tubbs must not have impressed or he is too expensive.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

http://blog.al.com/bamabeat/2010/01/report_texas_tech_to_meet_with.html


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2010)

kevina said:


> Tubbs must not have impressed or he is too expensive.



why would tubbs go to tt, i had heard that he was going to be our dc?


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep, muskyburger just said smart was interviewing for T. Tech job. Dangit


----------



## texwilliams (Jan 7, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Yep, muskyburger just said smart was interviewing for T. Tech job. Dangit



Yeah the AD at TT is a Alabama alum... He is at the game tonight.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

Was Saban sending a message to Smart?
5:16 pm January 8, 2010, by Tim Tucker

Just listened to audio of Nick Saban’s final press conference in Pasadena today before he and the national champions flew back to Alabama.

Thought you’d be interested in Saban’s comments pertaining to assistant coaches making lateral career moves.

You could certainly interpret the remarks as pointed advice to Kirby Smart that he shouldn’t leave the defensive-coordinator job at Alabama for the same job at Georgia.

Said Saban:

“I’m always happy and interested for our coaches to be able to advance professionally, especially if it is a professional advancement in terms of a guy being a coordinator who can go be a head coach in a situation where he has a chance to be successful. . . .

“I’m not pleased when guys make lateral moves because it’s a little bit human nature to think, like my dad used to say, the grass is always greener on top of the septic tank. You always think it’s better someplace else. You kind of let your ego get involved, and you make moves that you shouldn’t make and really aren’t in your best interests for a career standpoint. So I’m not happy when guys do that. But anybody on our staff who can move up, we would like to help them do that.”

There were reports Thursday, including one during the telecast of the national-title game, that Texas Tech planned to interview Smart for its vacant head-coaching job. But Texas Tech’s president and athletics director denied the reports Thursday and again Friday.


----------



## kevina (Jan 8, 2010)

I am sure he did not mean to call UGA a septic tank

I still think Kirby is headed home to UGA and if CMR does not make something big happen in Athens in the next 3 years, Kirby will move up to HC. JMO.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

kevina said:


> I am sure he did not mean to call UGA a septic tank
> 
> I still think Kirby is headed home to UGA and if CMR does not make something big happen in Athens in the next 3 years, Kirby will move up to HC. JMO.



Yea I thought that was a little harsh......

But I agree with you. I'm still not sold that Kirby will come, but he has to be giving it thought with the possibility of being the HC at UGA within 3 years. That could happen for several reasons. If CMR can't get back to the top of the SEC by then, he may be forced out. CMR may want to pursue other opportunities by then. He has let it be known that he is a man of faith and would love to host mission trips around the world. And I think it could still be a possibility that he would go back and finish his career at FSU if Fisher isn't up to snuff within 3 or 4 years...


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2010)

Why would Saban communicate through the media to a Coach that he could speak to face to face?
UGA is not optimal at this point , but certainly  no "septic tank"...TT, however, given the current situation, may well be a "septic tank"
I still don't believe Smart takes a DC position anywhere else, HC,...sure if it is a good choice.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2010)

I couldn't care less what Napolean thinks of UGA.  We should know something soon about the DC situation.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2010)

Sounds like Saban knows which way Kirby is leaning. Who knows hopefully it wont be much longer.


----------



## sleeze (Jan 8, 2010)

Even if he were to make a lateral move.  It wouldn't exactly be a lateral move because of the simple fact that,,,,,,,,,,

Athens is a better city to live in , than Tuscaloosar.

Dont know much about Lubbock, TX(home of Texas Tech) but i am also pretty sure that it is better than Gumpville.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 8, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Was Saban sending a message to Smart?
> 5:16 pm January 8, 2010, by Tim Tucker
> 
> Just listened to audio of Nick Saban’s final press conference in Pasadena today before he and the national champions flew back to Alabama.
> ...




This is just funny to me. Pot meet kettle. Saban went from LSU to Miami and then punked them when he realized he couldn't handle the NFL to go to Bama. This was after telling God and everybody that he was staying at Miami. Not sure if that was moving laterally, up & down, or side to side, but I can assure you it was whatever was in the best interest of Nick Saban. These comments in this article are also in the best interest of Nick Saban. Sort of like "Do as I say..... Not as I do" kind of thing. He doesn't want to have to replace his DC and could care less if Kirby just wants to come home. 

Maybe just maybe Kirby would like to work for somebody that has a personality and doesn't keep their thumb on him at all times. Maybe he would just like to be close to his family and coach at his alma mater. It's not like it is unheard of. In fact, it has happened recently, and to Saban at that. Major Applewhite left as the OC to become the Running Backs Coach at his alma mater (UT). Everybody has had a boss like that at some point. Eventually you get tired of putting up with their mess whether you are winning or not.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2010)

hookedonbass said:


> This is just funny to me. Pot meet kettle. Saban went from LSU to Miami and then punked them when he realized he couldn't handle the NFL to go to Bama. This was after telling God and everybody that he was staying at Miami. Not sure if that was moving laterally, up & down, or side to side, but I can assure you it was whatever was in the best interest of Nick Saban. These comments in this article are also in the best interest of Nick Saban. Sort of like "Do as I say..... Not as I do" kind of thing. He doesn't want to have to replace his DC and could care less if Kirby just wants to come home.
> 
> Maybe just maybe Kirby would like to work for somebody that has a personality and doesn't keep their thumb on him at all times. Maybe he would just like to be close to his family and coach at his alma mater. It's not like it is unheard of. In fact, it has happened recently, and to Saban at that. Major Applewhite left as the OC to become the Running Backs Coach at his alma mater (UT). Everybody has had a boss like that at some point. Eventually you get tired of putting up with their mess whether you are winning or not.



Major Applewhite (who was named for Major Ogilvie a BAMA running back in the late 70's) was not given the opportunity to return as BAMA's OC,...he stepped _down_ to be a position coach at UT.
Saban replaced his OC, and DC after year one at BAMA, 
Saban has brought Smart to where he is today, and while Saban might not know what Smart_ wants_, rest assured he knows what is and is not a good career move.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Saban has brought Smart to where he is today, and while Saban might not know what Smart_ wants_, rest assured he knows what is and is not a good career move.



This may be true. Saban has probably taught him everything he knows. I just hope for Kirby's sake that integrity wasn't one of them. I realize the Bama fans think that U of A is the best place in the world to be a coach, but based on Saban's track record, I wouldn't plan on him being there for the long term.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2010)

hookedonbass said:


> This may be true. Saban has probably taught him everything he knows. I just hope for Kirby's sake that integrity wasn't one of them. I realize the Bama fans think that U of A is the best place in the world to be a coach, but based on Saban's track record, I wouldn't plan on him being there for the long term.




Not singling you out, Bass. This is often a topic of conversation: Tuberville would only leave Ole Miss in a pine box, Butch Davis bolted( from somewhere), Dennis Franchione convinced the Bama players to stay with him thru the sanctions and then took a different plane straight to Texas A&M, Rich Rodriguiz said he'd stay at WVU as long as they would have him and then was gone overnight to Michigan, Brian Kelly to Notre Dame after expressing little to no interest, and Bobby Petrino left a note when he took off from Atlanta to Arkansas. There are others but those are the ones off the top of my head.
Why is Saban villified so much more for changing his mind and taking the Bama job than any of these others ever were?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Not singling you out, Bass. This is often a topic of conversation: Tuberville would only leave Ole Miss in a pine box, Butch Davis bolted( from somewhere), Dennis Franchione convinced the Bama players to stay with him thru the sanctions and then took a different plane straight to Texas A&M, Rich Rodriguiz said he'd stay at WVU as long as they would have him and then was gone overnight to Michigan, Brian Kelly to Notre Dame after expressing little to no interest, and Bobby Petrino left a note when he took off from Atlanta to Arkansas. There are others but those are the ones off the top of my head.
> Why is Saban villified so much more for changing his mind and taking the Bama job than any of these others ever were?



Saban wins NC.
Saban is not at UGA, UT,LSU, AU, or anywhere else for the next 5 seasons, he is at BAMA.


Saban made one mistake while at Miami,...he should have said "no comment", as opposed to attempting to not distract his dolphins during their season...

This is off topic,...so back to Richt...


----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Not singling you out, Bass. This is often a topic of conversation: Tuberville would only leave Ole Miss in a pine box, Butch Davis bolted( from somewhere), Dennis Franchione convinced the Bama players to stay with him thru the sanctions and then took a different plane straight to Texas A&M, Rich Rodriguiz said he'd stay at WVU as long as they would have him and then was gone overnight to Michigan, Brian Kelly to Notre Dame after expressing little to no interest, and Bobby Petrino left a note when he took off from Atlanta to Arkansas. There are others but those are the ones off the top of my head.
> Why is Saban villified so much more for changing his mind and taking the Bama job than any of these others ever were?



I agree with you and those are very good examples. I don't mind any person trying to better themselves or doing what makes them happy, but not at the expense of other people or organizations. I think the same can be said for most the ones you mentioned. I like Tubberville as a person, but I didn't like the way he handled the deal with Ole Miss. I think the reason Saban gets it more than anyone else is due to his personality. I'm not sure he has one and I personally just don't like him. Didn't like him when he was at LSU either. I have an uncle who has a place near him on Burton and he swears up and down he is the nicest guy you ever want to meet. I still don't like him. It might be because he is from above the Mason Dixon line and coaching in the SEC. I fell the same way about Les Miles.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 8, 2010)

Ripper,

He also stated to the LSU faithful that he never wanted to go anywhere else and was committed to their program...........that is until Miami ponied up.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2010)

hookedonbass said:


> Ripper,
> 
> He also stated to the LSU faithful that he never wanted to go anywhere else and was committed to their program...........that is until Miami ponied up.



I did not like Saban either,...before I met him.
All I had to go on was his media "personna", and the fact that he left MS, then LSU right after he rebuilt their programs in an obvious climb up the ladder,....nothing wrong with either of those moves, just seemed distasteful to me at the time,...I'm "Old School"....but the reality is successful Coaches gravitate to the best positions, they accomplish their "mission" and move on.
Saban is contracturally bound to BAMA for at least 5 more years,...then? who knows...and if he left, then he had already fulfilled his obligation to BAMA...rebuilding our program...nothing morally wrong with that, no problems with integrity,....and "character" issues? please!
Saban will always have detractors, he does not act to please anyone but himself.
Saban is a winner.
Saban does not suffer foolishness...until it's time for foolishness, like Friday after winning the NC.
Knowing what I know now,...if my son has an opportunity to play for any current Coach, it would be Saban....at BAMA or where ever.


----------

